#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-07
<scrambledegg> Hi, can i get an irc cloak?
<scrambledegg> my launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~gr0gmint
<Pici> scrambledegg: You need to be an approved Ubuntu Member to be qualified for an Ubuntu irc cloak.
<Pici> !member
 * Pici pokes the bot
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<scrambledegg> and was does it take to be 'approved' ?
<scrambledegg> i have made translations, and i have signed the code of conduct
<Pici> scrambledegg: See the link there, it requries you to go in front of a regional board and describe your contributions to Ubuntu.
<scrambledegg> kk too much work :/
<scrambledegg> bye bye ;)
<Pici> scrambledegg: You can still ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode if you want to oh nevermind.
<qermit> hi, is there anyone who can remove idiotic ban on #ubuntu-pl ?
<Myrtti> that's the way of approaching ops
<tux21b> hi. can i get an ubuntu/member cloak, please? my nick on lp is tux21b too...
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> have you followed *all* the steps in ^ procedure?
<nalioth> tux21b: /msg ubottu member
<tux21b> nalioth, i have signed the code of conduct a long time before, and i am working for the german ubuntu loco-team (webteam)
<Myrtti> and are you ubuntu member?
<tux21b> no, not now... :)
<Myrtti> then you'll have to apply as ubottu instructed
<Myrtti> ubuntu/member cloaks are only for ubuntu members, as you understand
<Myrtti> s/you/you must/
<Myrtti> or... /me looks at her watch
<Myrtti> oh heck, this is no time for me to be even awake
<tux21b> ok, i will do that. thank you
<Myrtti> np
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-08
<genii> Hello... if there is a person who believes they are helping but actually giving potentially catastrophic advice, what to do? Basically I'm trying to keep an eye on them and point out the flaws in their instructions/recommendations to the person they are supposedly "helping" but thats really frustrating
<Myrtti> if they've made a habit out of it and you suspect they're doing it with malicious intent, report it
<genii> Does not seem malicious just ill-informed. But they persist in doing this continuously.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-09
<nand> Hi! For anyone interested, I have registered a new ubuntu IRC channel following the CreatingChannels wiki page: #ubuntu-brainstorm
<nand> that's all :)
<newz2000> hi, I've been running a channel #ubuntu-website and its growing successfully
<newz2000> we'd like to start logging publicly and having meetings on irc
<newz2000> what is the process in getting uboto to join (for meetings, logging and helpful bug links)?
<PriceChild> newz2000: ubuntulog for logs
<PriceChild> newz2000: which is applied for at rt@ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> newz2000: wrt helpful bug links... I'm not sure any our bots do that atm
<newz2000> oh. Seems I've seen some where if you mention a bug it gives you a summary and a link to it
<newz2000> but its beena while too
<PriceChild> i don't run them so haven't a clue
<newz2000> ok, thanks, I'll keep digging
<newz2000> maybe I can remember what channel I saw that
<PriceChild> nope this is the place, you just need the right person to notice
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-10
<nalioth> newz2000: you might wish to read the Ubuntu channel guidelines  :)
<newz2000> nalioth: I think I have but I guess I'm not sure, can you be more specific for something I should be looking for?
<jpds> hi huats, how many I assist you?
<huats> hi
<huats> :)
<huats> I am the leader of the french loco and we have so pb on our IRC... it is a freenode related pb, but I sure some of you have good connections with theur staff
<huats> :)
<jpds> pb?
<huats> we are facing a very annoying pb :  on our main channel (#ubuntu-fr) we are near the ban limit
<huats> we have already reach  that limit, and with lots of clean in it, we have some ban slot available...
<huats> but it will just last for some time...
<huats> we know about the +L mode, which is allowed by freenode staff
<huats> we contacted them about that
<huats> but they are not answering ...
<jpds> Ah, what you need... it the +L mode yes.
<huats> (we have deal with nalioth, who is not answering us anymore...)
<huats> definitly
<huats> we know by instance that our german friends has the +L mode...
<huats> so it is possible to get it :)
<jpds> elkbuntu: Are you around to poke staff? ^
<huats> can anyone here, help us :)
<huats> thanks jpds
<jpds> huats: Yeah, I think we have to ask the IRC Council to poke staff on your behalf... which I just did.
<huats> ok thanks
<jpds> huats: Why is #ubuntu-fr set to private?
<huats> jpds: let me check :)
<jpds> Flags      : SECURE GUARD PRIVATE
<huats> jpds: i mean, let me ask the question to one of the guy who is dealing with our irc channel :)
<huats> jpds: one of the guy is about to come and explain :)
<Zic> hi
<huats> jpds: Zic is one of them :)
<jpds> ohh, hi Zic
<huats> Zic can you explain a bit to jpds the reason of the PRIVATE Flag on #ubuntu-fr ?
<Zic> jpds: Long time ago (in a far far galaxy… hem, no), we are +o only when it is requires, like Freenode philosophy want it
<jpds> Zic: You do not requiere PRIVATE to be set for that.
<Zic> jpds: yes, I can desactivate it if you want, it just an old flag :)
<Zic> (because new users query operators and say "please, give me operator privileges")
<jpds> Zic: It's just that when someone tries: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-fr list - to ask an op for help, he/she cannot see who's an op.
<Zic> now, we are +o when a lot of people are chating, to prevent from abuse
<jpds> You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Zic> jpds: we have a !ops factoids on #ubuntu-fr which advertise us
<Zic> but I can remove this flag, no problem
<Zic> we have a private channel for moderator only, where users can chatting with ops about a problem of moderation
<Zic> flag was removed now
<jpds> Hmm, ok
<elkbuntu> huats, is it not possible to clear some of the bans?
<elkbuntu> huats, freenode is always reluctant to lift the limit
<huats> elkbuntu: hi
<Zic> elkbuntu: hi, we clean banlist all of week-ends
<huats> elkbuntu: we already clear the list many times
<huats> but we always get the same ones who comes back... a few days after
<huats> and ban them again...
<Zic> (we also clear some old bans, but sometimes users who was banned rejoin the channel, and do bad stuff…)
<huats> elkbuntu: I can clearly understand that freenode is reluctant about lifting the limit
<huats> but I think we prouved that we are wise in banning... the thing is that we are such a big Loco that this limit is a bit low for us...
<elkbuntu> huats, so there's no dynamic addresses in the list?
<Zic> elkbuntu: It is not end of week yet, but I can take a look now if you want
<Zic> I have remove 2 bans, one dynamic IP, and an old ban
<Zic> I don't find other dynamic bans…
<huats> elkbuntu: regarding the dynamic/static adresse, Zic know it more than I do
<Zic> s/dynamic bans/dynamic IP/ sorry
<Zic> this morning, we have 41bans/50, after cleaning, we have 38 bans now
<Zic> the limit of 50 bans is too close…
<elkbuntu> huats, i've directed a staffer cto contact you when they have a moment
<huats> he already did
<huats> thanks elkbuntu
<huats> :)
<elkbuntu> no prob. sorry it was slow. i was cooking dinner
<Zic> elkbuntu: thanks
<huats> elkbuntu: no pb
<huats> :)
<huats> enjoy your dinner :)
<elkbuntu> creamy honey mustard chicken and rice. i think i will enjoy ;)
<huats> hum
<huats> elkbuntu: don't say that I am on a diet :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-11
<tuxmaniac> Hello all. We, the Ubuntu India loCO are having a Bug jam session tomorrow (a basic intro to bug squashing et stuff).
<tuxmaniac> We would like to have ubotu with us.
<tuxmaniac> can anyone here help us out?
<tuxmaniac> its for #ubuntu-in channel
<RoAkSoAx> tuxmaniac, I believe that the maintainer of ubottu is jussi01 , so you'll have to wait until he comes back online
<tuxmaniac> RoAkSoAx: ok thanks.
<stdin> well ubottu is slightly stressed, being in nearly 50 channels
<stdin> maybe ubot3 could help though, if you ask nalioth nicely :)
<techno_freak> stdin, we  might require it as we are preparing for ubuntu bug jam sessions, so any alternative might also help us :)
<techno_freak> nalioth, thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-12
<cody-somerville> Hi Folks.
<cody-somerville> If you're not aware, the hardy-backport of flashplugin-nonfree contains a high impact regression. Unfortunately, the update is not yet blocked so please advise users not to install.
<cody-somerville> Users can block the upgrade with: sudo aptitude forbid-version flashplugin-nonfree
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: is there a bug report?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Yes. Are you subscribed to ubuntu-devel?
<nhandler> Hi everyone. I just became an Ubuntu Contributing Developer. This also makes me an Ubuntu member. As a result, I qualify for an IRC cloak. The wiki said I should request one here.
<PriceChild> nhandler: bear with me
<nhandler> PriceChild, ok. I'm in no hurry
<nalioth> nhandler: got a LP page?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: example of page causing a problem?
<nhandler> nalioth:
<nhandler> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nhandler
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I actually have to jet at the moment but the bug reports list pages.
<cody-somerville> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/07/addessing_wmode_crashes.html
<PriceChild> euronews crashed here too.
<PriceChild> But isn't that the point in backports?
<PriceChild> Possibly crackful, less tested new packages?
<PriceChild> Personally I believe its improved my flash situation on other sites.
<cody-somerville> According to the wiki page, regressions for backports are highly unlikely
<cody-somerville> And due to the large number of sites that cause the crash, it is best to warn users. :)
<PriceChild> I guess.
<nhandler> Thank you for the cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-13
<vorian> k
<jpds> ...
<Myrtti> how nice
 * Nafallo installs stuff onto nymph :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: used EQO? :-)
<Myrtti> I use fring
<Nafallo> oh. I've heard that uses a lot of battery.
<Myrtti> I don't have it on unless I need it :-D
<Myrtti> which isn't often
<Nafallo> I couldn't stand those cute little icons ;-)
<Myrtti> jaiku ♥
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ...
<Nafallo> nafallo@lumberjack:~$ zgrep ubuntu-8.04-nordic-remix-desktop-i386.iso /var/log/apache2/mirror-access.log* | grep GET | grep ubuntu-fi | wc -l
<Nafallo> 916
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> referers ;-)
<Myrtti> haha
<Nafallo> totala ar varre :-P
<Nafallo> 7880
<Nafallo> 7880*0.7=5516.0
<Nafallo> 5.5TB :-O
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-06
<Myrtti> MTecknology: what ever factoid you want to be changed in ubot3, you need to edit the factoid in ubottu. ubot3's factoid database is a clone of the original, not an independent one
<MTecknology> Myrtti: ok. If I use ubot3 to forward the request, will they just take care of putting it where it needs to be though?
<nalioth> yes
<MTecknology> nalioth: ok
<MTecknology> cheers :)
<Grant-A> If I had a problem with the IRC channels here that can't be resolved by the OPs, could I go to canonical with a complaint?
<Grant-A> or would that not work?
<Myrtti> no, it wouldn't
<Grant-A> so to whom would I go?
<Myrtti> well, for start if your issue is about an op on the main channels, not on this channel, but in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> this is mainly for loco channel issues
<Grant-A> I don't really think that'll help
<Grant-A> everytime I go in there, I just get shooed off
<Grant-A> mainly, by the ops whom I have the problem with :/
<Myrtti> and there are several others there as well
<Grant-A> yeah, but the ops whom I have the problems with always seem to outweigh my opinions -- and my chat logs
<Grant-A> like, for instance, I got banned in #ubuntuforums by an op who was flamebaiting, but taking it to #ubuntu-ops only made it worse
<Myrtti> and this discussion should still be conducted there
<Myrtti> in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> you're escalating issues to channels that have nothing to do with your issue now
<Grant-A> Well, Ubottu said to come in here
<Grant-A> he said that it had a wider scope
<Myrtti> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Myrtti> hm?
<Grant-A> let me locate the factoid
 * Myrtti has a teleconf in three minutes, will not be available
<Grant-A> well, forget the factoid, I'll hurry into #ubuntu-ops
<ubot4> ipvsadm called the ops in #ubuntu-my ()
<ubot4> darXness called the ops in #ubuntu-my ()
<ubot4> In ubot4, shantiq_ said: no worries no one is but thanx anyway will try
<bluekuja> hi
<erUSUL> hi
<bluekuja> are there any ubuntu operator online?
<erUSUL> bluekuja: #ubuntu operators are in #ubuntu-ops
<bluekuja> ty
<erUSUL> bluekuja: this channel is for other ubuntu channels ops (mainly loco)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-07
<shadowwolf> how can i get unbanned?
<Flannel> shadowwolf: you're already being helped in -ops
<bluekuja> hi, can someone add me ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> bluekuja: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<bluekuja> my nickname is already registered
<bluekuja> and confirme
<bluekuja> d
<Myrtti> and your launchpad page?
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/~bluekuja
<bluekuja> Myrtti, so?
<elky> bluekuja, myrtti doesn't have the say so, she was just prompting you for the information we need
<elky> i now need to find a staff to do it, which may take quite some time
<bluekuja> elky, I thought he could do it
<elky> bluekuja, no, she's not a Group Contact in Freenode's eyes. I am however.
<bluekuja> but anyway we need a staff member, right?
<Myrtti> nalioth, Pricey pingpong
<elky> Myrtti, they're both listed away
<Myrtti> elky: atleast now they're hilighted ;-)
<Myrtti> oo, email
<elky> tomaw, ping?
<tomaw> elky: hi
<elky> tomaw, bluekuja needs a member cloak :)
<tomaw> ah
<elky> thanks :)
<tomaw> done
<bluekuja> thanks a lot
<bluekuja> ;)
<tomaw> np :)
<elky> bluekuja, it may take a while to show up in your client though, as it caches whois info
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> np
<Pricey> elky: Glad to see it didn't take "quite some time"
<elky> Pricey, i was surprised. usually i get no response.
<shane_fagan> Hi all new ubuntu member can I have the ubuntu member cloak please ?
<MTecknology> shane_fagan: you need to first be added to the ubuntumembers team, after you're added, then ask again
<shane_fagan> Im already added on the team just checked
<MTecknology> wow, that's fast
<shane_fagan> Yep
<MTecknology> elky: you busy? ^
<jpds> MTecknology: I'd imagine, at 6am.
<MTecknology> jpds: Sorry, I knew the other guys were in a meeting, didn't know anyone else, I'll be quiet
 * jpds hugs MTecknology.
 * MTecknology bugs jpds 
<MTecknology> hugs*
<MTecknology> h and b are close *
<Bejeezus> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-08
<Nafallo> jpds: ubot2 seems to have forgotten !karmic :-/
<ubot2> gump called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<jpds> Nafallo: What?
<jpds> Taking a look.
<jpds> Nafallo: Working fine by what I can see.
<Nafallo> jpds: that's because I added it back :-P
<jpds> Ha, so my work is done.
 * jpds hugs Nafallo.
<Nafallo> :-P
<jpds> Nafallo: Oh, can you cp ~jpds/ubot2 /etc/logrotate.d/ too?
<jpds> Nafallo: And maybe install logrotate as well so that it actually works :)
<Nafallo> jpds: haven't I done that CP already?
<jpds> Nafallo: Changed from weekly to daily rotation.
<Nafallo> jpds: this has been done.
<jpds> Nafallo: Awesome!
<Toaster> hi, i'd like to get a ubuntu/member/-cloak, what do i have to do?
<Toaster> https://launchpad.net/~mje
<Pici> Toaster: are you an Ubuntu Member? What is your launchpad page?
<Toaster> not sure what exactly i'd have to do to became a "member", i use it, i use launchpad and i use the german ubuntu community (ubuntuusers.org) ^^
<Pici> Toaster: It doesn't look like you are part of the ubuntumembers group on Launchpad.
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Pici> Toaster: See the link from ubottu
<Toaster> ok, thx
<Pici> no problem.
<Toaster> mh...everytime i try to sign the code it says my key is expired, but i'm pretty sure its not Oo
<Toaster> ok...the version on keyserver.ubuntu.com is expired, but my local one isnt, how can i update the one on the keyserver?
<erUSUL> Toaster: resync keys with Seahorse ? aplications>accesories.. but i find weird that the same key can be expired in the server and not in your keyring or viceversa
<Toaster> when i created the key, i added a date to expire, but then i thought it would suck to make a new key every couple of month, so i changed that setting to 0, but on the server is the older version
<Toaster> but, whats seahorse?^^
<Toaster> ok, got it
<Toaster>  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys was the way
<erUSUL> Toaster: seahorse is a nice gui around key handling for gnome
<erichammond> How might one go about proposing that an Ubuntu channel be added to irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<nhandler> erichammond: I think you need to file an RT ticket requesting the bot join your channel
<erichammond> RT or Launchpad?
<erichammond> I found what appears to be Canonical RT, but apparently need a login.
<Nafallo> erichammond: what channel, if I may ask?
<erichammond> Nafallo: #ubuntu-ec2
<Nafallo> erichammond: yeah. that would be RT then.
<erichammond> I'm going to seek a consensus of the members and see if there are any objections, but was trying to figure out the process.
<Nafallo> erichammond: rt@ubuntu.com
<erichammond> nhandler, Nafallo: Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-09
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey everybody - does anybody know what software powers ubottu and the other bots?
<tsimpson> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<tsimpson> TwoToneSpirit: ^
<cody-somerville> Hey
<cody-somerville> Who do I need to talk to to get the logging bot back in #xubuntu-devel?
<jpds> Canonical IS.
<jpds> cody-somerville: Please file an RT ticket. :)
<cody-somerville> ok, ty
<shane_fagan> Any of the IRC council around ?
<Pici> shane_fagan: Sure, whats up?
<shane_fagan> I was approved for ubuntu membership the other day. How do I get a ubuntu member IRC cloak ?
<Pici> shane_fagan: Whats your launchpad url?
<shane_fagan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shanepatrickfagan
<shane_fagan> https://launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan
<shane_fagan> Sorry copied the wrong link
<Pici> shane_fagan: do you have an email address on your irc account? /msg nickserv info     will show you if you aren't sure
<shane_fagan> Damn empathy
<shane_fagan> Give me a second ill switch to pidgin
<shane_fagan> Pici: ill be back in a second
<Shane_Fagan> Pici: Which command do you want me to run ?
<Pici> Shane_Fagan: /msg nickserv info
<Shane_Fagan> Yep I have an email its hidden though
<Pici> Thats fine
<Pici> Let me poke someone to get that cloak applied.
<Shane_Fagan> Pici: Thanks for the help
<Pici> Pricey, nalioth? Either of you around to apply a cloak to Shane_Fagan here? He seems to have followed all the steps and I've added him to the LP group.
<shane_fagan> Pici: So is anyone doing the cloak?
<Pici> shane_fagan: I've made the people who have access aware, sorry, but you'll just have to wait around a bit
<shane_fagan> Ah its ok
<shane_fagan> Pici: I have to go. Could you get that done please.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-10
<boozler> how do i open a file from the terminal using the default application?
<boozler> ie os x has open foo.txt and windows has start foo.txt
<Flannel> gnome-open
<Flannel> didn't even stick around long enough for the answer, let alone the "this isn't a support channel"
<chrisccoulson> hi, am i in the right place to request a cloak?:)
<Myrtti> depends on what kind of cloak you want
<Myrtti> and are you an Ubuntu member
<chrisccoulson> i am: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson
<Pici> chrisccoulson: Can you confirm that you have an active email on your nickserv account? /msg nickserv info      should tell you
<chrisccoulson> Hi Pici - (15:08:28) NickServ: (notice) Email      : chrisccoulson@googlemail.com (hidden)
<tsimpson> well, it's not hidden any more ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol - yeah, but it was never really hidden anyway - it's displayed on my LP page;)
<Pici> nalioth: Do you have a moment to cloak chrisccoulson here? He has an email set (I'm following the new freenode nick guidelines, so not requiring an alternate nick), and I have the add to lp group page open if you give the goahead.
<Pici> chrisccoulson: Could you make sure that you've followed setp #4 here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup . Or check /msg nickserv info   it should list at least 2 nicks under the nicks section
<chrisccoulson_> Pici - that's done now
<Pici> nalioth: ping ;)
<nalioth> Pici: pong?
 * nalioth is paying attention
<Pici> I'm sure
<nhandler> Nice cloak chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> cool, thanks;)
<Philip5> Nafallo: ping
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-11
<Nafallo> Philip5: pong
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha, var bara lite nyfiken på om det blivit någon fortsättning på historien om ubuntu.se
<kubine> hello ... one question. the german kubuntu team has a bot for some years now. i just searched for a cloak for this bot because it runs at my personal server since a few month and i would like to hide it. at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks i found that a bot has to be approved to get a ubuntu/bot cloak. how does this work?
<kubine> main "problem" should be "The bot owner is trusted by the IRC council and/or the channel admins of the channels it is in" <-- we have some ubuntu members in kubuntu-de team, but i dont think they are officially trusted by ubuntu-irc team or something like this.
<niko> TheInfinity: just idle here, and ping nalioth
<nalioth> niko: ping me? whatever for?
<niko> a cloak no ?
<niko> like /unaffiliated/theinfinity/bot
<nalioth> TheInfinity: what's the bot's nick?
<niko> or something like that i think
<nalioth> niko: oui, j'comprende
<TheInfinity> kubine
<nalioth> TheInfinity: and you wanted an ubuntu/bot/ cloak, correct?
<TheInfinity> i just had some time to add some features to this bot - and i also wanted to use the time to give it a cloak.
<TheInfinity> would be super, yes
<nalioth> i'm just wondering why you haven't asked for an unaffiliated cloak before now
<TheInfinity> i just did, but they wanted to give me a unaffiliated/theinfinity/bots/kubine cloak which is not thaaat good because its a team bot, not a personal bot
<nalioth> TheInfinity: /whois ubot3
<nalioth> TheInfinity: /whois ubot4
<nalioth> those are "team bots"
<Nafallo> and they still have bot owners :-)
<TheInfinity> hmm. whats the rule choosing unaffiliated or ubuntu cloak?
<niko> mine have ubuntu cloak, but take long time unaffliated/bot cloak
<nalioth> TheInfinity: why don't i assign an unaf cloak for now (so your IP will be cloaked) and we'll figure out the ubuntu cloak over time ?
<TheInfinity> nalioth: sounds like a deal. then you can follow my development and look if its ok.
<TheInfinity> <-- just codes an alternative for encyclopedia which loves to fail giving results, that might be a reason why its difficult to proof it atm
<TheInfinity> nalioth: thank you :)
<nalioth> you're welcome
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, Nafallo said: !kk is NSFW in Swedish ;-)
<Daviey> Nafallo: Nice factoid suggestion.. :)
<Nafallo> hehe
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-12
<Nafallo> IFAILATLIFE [n=rhhb@botters/systat] was causing issues on #ubuntu-se
<Nafallo> nalioth, tomaw, whoever else cares: ^--
<nhandler> The issue was also reported by bazhang in #freenode and he was removed from #ubuntu
<Nafallo> already set a +d on him :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-12
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Tm_T> hi
<rocket16> Is there a laptop support channel for Ubuntu? If not, can't one such be created, specifically for laptops and Notebooks?
<Tm_T> what would be the purpose of it?
<rww> rocket16: no, #ubuntu does laptop and notebook support
<rocket16> Ok rww
<vish> rww: you'll have a lot of fun this week with him :p
<Tm_T> vish: ?
<vish> Tm_T: oh! that does sound awkward here!  well , there was this user in -classroom and the comment was about that.  he has been a bit noisy around a lot of places
<vish> or rather over eager .. nothing bad though :)
<Tm_T> ah, that kind of stuff (:
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-13
<Pendulum> hiya, I'm not sure who I should poke about getting a log bot into #ubuntu-accessibility?
<nhandler> Pendulum: Send an email to rt@ubuntu.com. The Canonical Sys admins run that log bot
<Pendulum> ah, okay, thanks :-)
<bilalakhtar> Does anyone over here know about whats going on inside Ubuntu Saudi Arabia LOCO?
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, a bit
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: I am not the team leader, but everyone is mistaking me to be.
<bazhang> bilalakhtar,  a user approached a few days ago by the nick of s4ry to try and reclaim it
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: the irc channel and mailing lists are dead
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: I tried it myself some time ago, then gave up.
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, he/she says that there are around 25 or so users that wish to reclaim the channel
<bilalakhtar> Please read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-July/004678.html
<bazhang> jussi, would know the issue better than I, I am guessing
<jussi> please talk to topyli. Im not here.
<bilalakhtar> we should come on #ubuntu-loco
<bilalakhtar> bazhang and topyli: please read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-July/004678.html
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, topyli would be the one to talk with about this
<bilalakhtar> topyli: u there?
<bilalakhtar> oh, he is away
<bilalakhtar> ok, can anyone tell me the address of the ML of LoCo HQ ?
<Pendulum> bilalakhtar: there's #ubuntu-locoteams and you can find the loco council in there
<vish> hrm , why is -hardened  not logged ?
<Pici> vish: If it should be contact rt@ubuntu.com to get ubuntulog in there.
<vish> Pici: cool , thanks!
<rww> although I'd imagine the channel's ops should probably be the ones to do that ;)
<vish>  i was actually expecting a reply "For security reasons"  :D
<vish> seems like someone just forgot!
<rww> vish: not necessarily. logging isn't mandatory :)
<vish> rww: yeah , probably they had a tougher time with the security than worry about logging :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-14
<apw> according to the docs if i want an IRC cloak i should come and ask for it here ... anyone tell me the proceedure ?
<rww> apw: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<apw> rww, sure am, got that as part of becoming an uploader
<rww> jussi, Pici: see above, and https://launchpad.net/~apw/+participation
<Pici> apw: Let me grab a staffer to enable your cloak. One moment.
<Pici> apw: Could you just make sure that you have an email set on your nickserv account.
<Pici> apw: see /msg nickserv help set email
<apw> Pici, ack
<apw> Pici, its in progress ...
<zkriesse> Got a question
<zkriesse> Can someone tell me the history of #ubuntu-youth ?
<zkriesse> If it was properly set up and all
<zkriesse> I recently acquired the lead position of the group/team
<jpds> It was.
<zkriesse> jpds: Haha
<jpds> Then Micheal had it's registation dropped so that he could register it.
<zkriesse> Ok that's goofy
<jpds> zkriesse: Was ist so lustig?
<zkriesse> Wah?
<jpds> zkriesse: It was something funky with ops that he couldn't work out.
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> jpds: Also, I was wondering if i could make a #ubuntu-youth-council without having to register it with freenode?
<jpds> Your choice.
<zkriesse> Meaning? My choice to make it or my choice to register it with the freenode staf
<zkriesse> Because I know that ##channel does not have to be... #channel does
<zkriesse> Any input on that?
<Pici> zkriesse: You may want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<zkriesse> thanks Pici
<MichealH> zkriesse: Umm.... I am lead arent I?
<zkriesse> Sorry Pici and jpds forgot to say thanks for the info
<phillw> Hi, who do I ask to have ubot2 put onto #lubuntu /
<jpds> phillw: /whois ubot2
<phillw> jpds:
<phillw> From now on you’ll see ubottu in the main (core) channels, and a couple of others. The ubot2 and ubot4 bots will take over many of the channels ubottu was in, and we’ve introduced 3 new “lubotu” bots for LoCo channels. You can see a full list of IRC bots and the channels they’re in on the Ubuntu wiki.ubot2 will take over Team channels A-L
<phillw> ubot2 is in such channels as #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-beginners-wiki etc.
<ubot2> phillw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phillw> dear ubot2, we never make that error ;-)
<phillw> jpds: yup, that's the bot I'm asking for - who do i ask for it to join #lubuntu?
<guntbert> phillw: did you actually type /whois ubot2 ? :-)
<guntbert> jpds' statement wasn't a question
<phillw> guntbert: yes i did,
<phillw> Nick: ubot2
<phillw> Username: ~ubot2@unaffiliated/jpds/bot/ubot2
<phillw> Real name: ubot2 :: #ubuntu-irc
<phillw> Server: holmes.freenode.net (London, UK)
<phillw> Currently on: #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<phillw> which tells me exactly a big fat zero of who to ask :-(
<guntbert> and there you see who is the contact for that bot
<guntbert> (hint: look at the part after unaffiliated)
<phillw> ahh, I love this cryptic stuff :-\
<guntbert> phillw: I looked on the website mentioned and that tipped me off :-)
<phillw> jpds: what do you need / I need to ask for ubot2 to join #lubuntu? bear in mind that I have only a very basic knowledge of the bots.
 * phillw thinks alanbell is enjoying this ;-)
<phillw> sigh, never mind
 * jpds walks back onto IRC.
<guntbert> jpds: your last answer created a bit confusion :-)
<jpds> You have to teach people how to fish, not just give them the fish.
<guntbert> jpds: it was only a statement, no critcism :-)
<jpds> guntbert: I didn't take it as such.
<jpds> It's just something nalioth taught me ages ago.
<guntbert> jpds: :)
<guntbert> phillw: jpds was back some time ago
<jpds> guntbert: Er weiss.
<nhandler> Wouldn't it be ubot5 for #lubuntu since it isn't in our namespace ?
<phillw> nhandler: ubot2 falls in the A-L :-)
<nhandler> phillw: Yes, but #lubuntu isn't in our namespace (just like #launchpad)
<phillw> nhandler: well, ubot2 is living there & I do hope it remains there :-)
<phillw> .... /whois ubot2
<nhandler> phillw: They are all ubottu clones, so it shouldn't really matter which bot is in the channel
<phillw> if it good enough for you rather demanding people at #ubuntu-beginners, I'm really grateful of having of having it on #lubuntu
<phillw> indeed, it is about sharing the load.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-15
<phillw> anyone still about ?
<phillw> nhandler >>> poke, about the !language warning
<nhandler> What about it phillw ?
<phillw> as we have no OP's on #lubuntu that are ever there, if someone has a troll, bad mouther etc., is there a way of reporting them to ask for help?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-16
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-kernel, apw said: !kernel-faq is Common Kernel questions can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<apw> ubot2, reporting in on me are you!
<ubot2> apw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apw> i would never make _that_ mistake
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-kernel, apw said: !kernel-faq is Common Kernel questions can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<jussi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jiw> Hi, is the name Shipit trademarked/copyrighted?
<MichealH> jiw I would guess so
<jiw> If it is, it isn't marked as such anywhere on the website
<IdleOne> there is a contact link, you could email and ask
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-17
<scheschi84> hi i have a question regardin the ubuntu-cloak
<scheschi84> i m new to irc and i would like to know what it's good for ;)
<bazhang> lubotu3 hi
<lubotu3> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lubotu3> Sary called the ops in #ubuntu-sa ()
<AlphaWaves> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AlphaWaves> im banned from #ubuntu-fr
<AlphaWaves> because they think my quit message is spam
<AlphaWaves> 22:39 quit_message = http://www.christcenteredlessons.com/uploads/9/3/0/9/930995/gods_love_v3.pps
<AlphaWaves> i think a quit message is personnal
<AlphaWaves> like your  nick
<AlphaWaves> like one's nick
<erUSUL> AlphaWaves: you should contact an op there .... or you have and what to scalate the issue ?
<erUSUL> s/what/want/
<AlphaWaves> scalaate?
<erUSUL> AlphaWaves: yes ; go to the irc council
<AlphaWaves> yes
<AlphaWaves> i mean to
<erUSUL> well not sure how this is handled; let me ping some people
<AlphaWaves> thank you
<erUSUL> Pici: topyli jussi nhandler PING ^
<nhandler> AlphaWaves: Have you talked to an #ubuntu-fr OP already ?
<AlphaWaves> yes
<AlphaWaves> they ban me either from their channel due to this quit message
<AlphaWaves> s/this/my
<nhandler> Well, in response to your earlier statement, nicks also must be appropriate. Inappropriate nicks (as well as quiet messages) are grounds for being banned from a channel.
<jpds>  
<jpds> ↑ a quiet message.
<nhandler> s/quiet/quit/ ;)
<nhandler> But if you wish to take this up formally with the IRC Council, you can send an email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlphaWaves> hmm
<jpds>  
<AlphaWaves> why not
<AlphaWaves> but what would you called inappriopriate? Something that isnt technical stuff, well there's a lot of things inappropriated...
<nhandler> AlphaWaves: There is a different between off-topic and inappropriate
<AlphaWaves> yes
<AlphaWaves> i think my quit message is offtopic
<jpds> Too bad it's 1.3MB.
<AlphaWaves> jpds: then it fits on a floppy
<jpds> AlphaWaves: What's that?
<nhandler> AlphaWaves: Well, I need to get ready for dinner. If you decide to email the irc-council mailing list, I will look it over there (along with the rest of the council)
<AlphaWaves> hah
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: ok
<AlphaWaves> i do it now
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: ok ive sent the message
<AlphaWaves> i did some bad english but the meaning of the mail can be understood anyway. Thank to have consider my request.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-18
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: have you deal with the request?
<MTecknology> Is there any chance I could get the ubuntu hostmask?
<nhandler> MTecknology: Do you have a link to your LP profile handy?
<MTecknology> nhandler: http://launchpad.net/~mtecknology
<nhandler> MTecknology: Also, did you want your kalliki cloak replaced with an ubuntu/member cloak?
<MTecknology> nhandler: probably have kalliki on the end
<MTecknology> @ubuntu/member/kalliki.admin.mtecknology <- I think that'd be right
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli: ^^^
<MTecknology> Didn't elky used to be in that list?
<nhandler> MTecknology: She isn't on the IRCC anymore
<elky> MTecknology, I haven't been IRCC for quite a while now.
<MTecknology> I don't remember topyli on there though :P
<MTecknology> I've been busy a long time... wow
<elky> He is IRCC now. Has been for about the same length of time as I've been not on the IRCC.
<MTecknology> last ircc election?
<elky> I wouldn't call it an election, but sure.
<MTecknology> best word I could think of
<elky> "Appointment" is more accurate.
<nhandler> MTecknology: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1930
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> nhandler: what's up with #dash?
<MTecknology> Pici: you around?
<nhandler> MTecknology: Idle 2 days, probably not
<MTecknology> I suppose I coulda actually thought to check that :P
<MTecknology> I was just thinking that if my hostmask changes then I have a ban that he should update.
<rww> I would note that using an $a extban would have avoided that issue, but I guess the bantracker probably can't handle that
<MTecknology> rww: can't it?
<rww> MTecknology: no idea, but considering extended bans are relatively new..
<MTecknology> rww: lemme check...
 * nhandler notes there are several ext bans in #ubuntu
<MTecknology> ya, the ban tracker keeps those just fine
<rww> nhandler: I meant "handle" as in find them if you do @bansearch whoever
<nhandler> rww: I'm not sure if that would work or not. But that doesn't mean they can't be set and used
<MTecknology> I can get my bantracker to search for anything..
<MTecknology> nhandler: looks like some people do actually sleep
<nhandler> Yep. It is also a Saturday night.
<MTecknology> I forgot, I put in another 12hr day :P
<topyli> nhandler, staff, let's fix MTecknology's cloak: ubuntu/member/kalliki.admin.mtecknology
<nhandler> topyli: MTecknology is now cloaked
<MTecknology> nhandler: topyli: kind of a funny back and forth :P
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<topyli> MTecknology: :)
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: hello, so?
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: hello, so?
<AlphaWaves> nhandler: i have no news from the council
<erUSUL> AlphaWaves: well; weekends are a bad time for this stuff ... and boroucracy is allways slow
<AlphaWaves> erUSUL: ok, do you at least got my email?
<topyli> AlphaWaves: the council got your mail
<topyli> i'm looking at it right now, but want to talk to at least one council member first so that it's not just my opinion :)
<topyli> sorry for july slowness
<AlphaWaves> topyli: i had the answer
<AlphaWaves> the reply
<topyli> AlphaWaves: great
<AlphaWaves> topyli: no
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-11
<bullgard4> Please insert in the topic of #ubuntu-de the followeing text for 5 days: "Ubuntu Developer Week 11.7.-15.7.2011 18-23 Uhr MESZ. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek"
<jpds> juliux: ↑ ?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-12
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<benonsoftware> #ubuntu-meta
<Unit193> Should I bother telling you ubot5` has a backtick? (Nothing big I know...)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-13
<DaSinge> Hey, I have a question here::
<DaSinge> If i have just bought a little netbook what ubuntu should i install?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-14
<AlanBell> !oggcamp-#ubuntu-uk is Oggcamp is a two day unconference on August 13th/14th 2011
<ubottu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> oggcamp-#ubuntu-uk is Oggcamp is a two day unconference on August 13th/14th 2011
<AlanBell> it doesn't listen to me
<tsimpson> !oggcamp-#ubuntu-uk is a two day unconference on August 13th/14th 2011
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !oggcamp-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> oggcamp is a two day unconference on August 13th/14th 2011
<tsimpson> AlanBell: ^
<elky> AlanBell, you might want linkyness in there?
<AlanBell> ooh, good idea elky, tsimpson can you add http://oggcamp.org/
<tsimpson> !no oggcamp-#ubuntu-uk is a two day unconference on August 13th/14th 2011 - See http://oggcamp.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<AlanBell> thanks \o/
<tsimpson> :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-women-project, maco said: !uw is the group tag
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-women-project, maco said: !uw is an alias for !ubuntuwomen
<maco> ignore those. its in reference to identi.ca group tags
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-15
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, hi
<AlexDevilLX> Hi
<bazhang> that was about 15 minutes or so ago, right?
<AlexDevilLX> year
<bazhang> ?
<AlexDevilLX> Yes
<AlexDevilLX> i mean
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, and why were you banned?
<AlexDevilLX> I didnt understand
<bazhang> flooding? spam? or something else
<AlexDevilLX> Direct translation 2.6 all night, have a rest buddy
<bazhang> ?
<AlexDevilLX> Before i asked how to cough inirc
<AlexDevilLX> *** Slightly cougs
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, who banned you?  /msg them and talk it out
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> thx anyway
<jpds> wut.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and my channel lists expands once again
<elky> why did oyur channel list expand?
<Ursinha> hi, I'd like to request an ubuntu cloak, please
<Ursinha> my launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~ursinha
<rww> tsimpson: ^^
<tsimpson> Ursinha: are you sure you want to replace your launchpad cloak with an ubuntu one?
<Ursinha> tsimpson: I work in the ubuntu server team now
<Ursinha> as I'm already an ubuntu member, makes more sense
<Ursinha> :)
<tsimpson> VorTechS, marienz or tomaw: poke
<marienz> hmm?
<tsimpson> marienz: can you set a ubuntu/member/ursinha cloak for Ursinha please?
<marienz> ubuntu/member/ursinha ?
<tsimpson> :)
<marienz> Ursinha: replacing your canonical cloak, right?
<marienz> man, I'm redundant
<marienz> Ursinha: cloak updated
<Ursinha> thanks all
<Ursinha> !
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-16
<preecher> can i get a member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~tbradley96
<pleia2> preecher: doesn't look like you're an ubuntu member
<pleia2> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<preecher> pleia2 thank you i didnt know, but i will keep working at being a member- again thanks
<pleia2> sure thing, keep up the good work :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-17
<vibhav> does irclogs.ubuntu.com log PMs
<ppq> vibhav: no, technically that's impossible, only freenode could do that (of course it doesn't)
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> thanks
<lubotu2> In #ubuntu-cn, sikao_lfs1 said: !who is your name
<lubotu2> In #ubuntu-cn, Jakalala said: !who is your dady
<vibhav> !who is your name
<vibhav> what is the canonical irc channel
<vish> vibhav: for which topic?
<vibhav> just for knowing
<vish> vibhav: they have their own private irc network, only for canonical employees
<vibhav> #canonical does not work
<vibhav> #test
<vish> vibhav: thats a channel on freenode, as it says in that channel's topic it has been moved, might be an old remnant
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> thanks
<charlie-tca> I need help adding a #xubuntu specific factoid to ubottu
<charlie-tca> factoid should be !nothelping
<charlie-tca> Please do not disrupt the channel with off-topic subjects. If you are not using Xubuntu, you are not helping this user.
<rww> charlie-tca: !nothelping-#xubuntu is <reply> Please do not...
<charlie-tca> okay, I will try that
<rww> although that seems redundant with our !offtopic factoids, assuming there's one for #xubuntu that mentions #xubuntu-offtopic
<rww> (also, I use Debian. Can I not help users now ;)?
<charlie-tca> We have several people telling users they can't be helped because the person is not running Xubuntu. We would prefer they not even answer in that case
<charlie-tca> We have one that mentions #xubuntu-offtopic, but would like one that tells you not to tell our users you don't run Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> If help == "I don't use xubuntu, so I don't know any answers. I use Debian."
<charlie-tca> Then, no, that is not helping
<rww> ah
<rww> over in #ubuntu, I generally throw !guidelines and its "When helping, be helpful" header at them.
<m4v> the factoid should be more clear then, the way is worded, sounds as "you can't help if you aren't using xubuntu"
<rww> ^
<charlie-tca> That's very direct to the user as stated
<charlie-tca> If your response is you are not using Xubuntu, you can not help. correct
<charlie-tca> If they help is called"I don't use this", then no, your help is not wanted.
<rww> How about this: !behelpful is <reply> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the question being asked, let someone else handle it instead of making offtopic comments or jokes.
<rww> s/question being asked/issue at hand/
<charlie-tca> That would be good, too
<charlie-tca> I would be happy that instead
<charlie-tca> We need to get a handle on this one quickly, though. telling users what you use instead of Xubuntu is not helping at all for us.
<rww> !behelpful is <reply> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<charlie-tca> Thank you, rww
<rww> I also note that for corner cases, the IRC Guidelines' command to obey operator directives is useful :)
<charlie-tca> yes, I brought that up, too
<charlie-tca> I knew someone else would be better than me with wording it.
<charlie-tca> with growth comes pain, I guess
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-11
 * genii-around sips his coffee and stares at IdleOne
<IdleOne> stop staring at me! it creeps me out.
<genii-around> Heh, ok!
<IdleOne> oh, you're right though
<IdleOne> I should probably ask in here huh?
<genii-around> IdleOne: I had just supposed you got ahold of AlanBell directly, etc
<IdleOne> well for officialness...
<IdleOne> AlanBell: would it be possible to get meetingology to join #ubuntu-ca. There is interest in testing it and perhaps use it on a permanent basis.
<genii-around> Posterity :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne, genii-around: you can use #meetingology for testing.
<genii-around> JoseeAntonioR: Thanks
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: Well not really testing as in stress tests but more of a test for the team to see if it fits well with the way we run our meetings
<IdleOne> the bot itself is great IMO
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: I can provide you with a meetingology clone I've got until you make your final decision, if you want to.
<IdleOne> will keep that in mind, thank you JoseeAntonioR :)
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti: do you set +i -i in #u-unregged in a weekly/monthly basis? or it's just random?
<IdleOne> random
<IdleOne> depends how many people are idle in there
<IdleOne> right now it is a low number but you can set +i and the bots do the rest
<JoseeAntonioR> if you guys would like, I can do it in a weekly/bi-weekly basis
<IdleOne> fine with me, might want to see what some of the IRCC think. I can't imagine it would be a problem
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T, funkyHat, Pici, topyli, take a look above, please
<Unit193> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> That needs some changing
<Unit193> You don't say.
<IdleOne> I don't say it often
<IdleOne> :)
<Unit193> "/usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg" still in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> beats me
<Unit193> Figured you could check more easily. ;P
<IdleOne> I run kubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !no synaptic is <reply> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> ubottu: synaptic is <reply> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubottu> But synaptic already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no synaptic is <reply> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> there we go.
<m4v> weird
<IdleOne> yeah, why did I have to tell it twice?
<m4v> you asking me?
<IdleOne> you are the bot guru :)
<IdleOne> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<m4v> database was locked apparently.
<IdleOne> you breaking things again ? :P
<IdleOne> make sure to burn it down also this time
<m4v> I swear it was broke before I came!
<IdleOne> I believe you lol
<AlanBell> IdleOne: should be there now
<IdleOne> AlanBell: Thank you.
<m4v> Is there any issue if we use IRC/ubuntu-es/ for place some of our documents in wiki.ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> the syntax I've seen on the wiki has been more like IRC/ES/
<m4v> that works too. Mostly I was wondering if IRC/ was only for the irc team of the core channels or we could use it as well.
<pleia2> yeah, I don't actually know the answer to that :)
<AlanBell> m4v: go for it
<m4v> AlanBell: thanks
<IdleOne> I think the more documentation the better
<IdleOne> also, its a wiki!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-12
<Laney> hello!
<Laney> How do new channels get registered?
<Laney> Mainly I want to get the log bot and ubottu.
<DJones> For ubuntulog you need to send an email to <rt AT SPAMFREE ubuntu DOT com> to open a support request
<Laney> pretty sure it needs to be registered first though?
<DJones> Give me a sec, there's a good page on registering channels, just need to find the link
<Laney> back in a bit.
<DJones> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<AlanBell> Laney: what is the channel name?
<DJones> I get the impression that the channel hasn't been registered yet
<AlanBell> sure, but it can exist before it is registered
<DJones> True
<AlanBell> and the name can be a twinkle in Laney's eye well before it gets created ;)
<DJones> :)
<Laney> AlanBell: #ubuntu+1-maint
<Laney> am I supposed to do this registration or can IRC people handle it?
<Laney> I'm not massively interested in owning it …
<AlanBell> woah, totally missread that as #ubuntu+1-mint
<jussi> lol
<AlanBell> staff, can I have ops in #ubuntu+1-maint to register it please
<Tm_T> I wonder what's this new channel for
<Laney> 12/07 11:20:08 -!- Topic for #ubuntu+1-maint: Maintenance of the next Ubuntu release | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlusOneMaintenanceTeam
<Tm_T> hmm, different from +1 is that it's strictly packaging related channel?
<Laney> it is a developer channel, yes
<nhandler> AlanBell: You should be all set. Sorry for the delay
<Tm_T> huzzah
<AlanBell> thanks nhandler
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, Vip_freenode said: What is you name?
<genii-around> So there's no lubuntu-ops-monitor or so?
<Unit193> Nor xubuntu.
<genii-around> Unit193: OK, just wondering!
<Unit193> Aye, and it's good.
<Laney> AlanBell: all sorted from your end?
<AlanBell> Laney: give or take
<Laney> should I RT it up?
<AlanBell> yeah, go on, we will run with that for now
<Laney> ta
<AlanBell> there is a possibility that it might be better off in #ubuntu-*
<AlanBell> but as we have to sort out #ubuntu+1 anyhow lets run with where it is for now
<Laney> moving it would be a pain in the bum
<AlanBell> yeah I appreciate that
<Laney> could we just register it 'unofficially'?
<Laney> outside of that group namespace business
<Pici> We'd need to get everyone out of the channel to do that.
<Pici> Which is often troublesome.
<Laney> to register it?
<Laney> or to move it
<Laney> RTed
<Pici> To register it.
<Laney> it's already done.
<Pici> oh
<Pici> I misunderstood, ignore me ;)
<Laney> I'm just asking if we can opt out of the bureaucracy
<Laney> it's probably to protect rogue people registering #ubuntu-* channels
<AlanBell> I registered it with chanserv and set up the list
<AlanBell> we can't opt out of the beurocracy for channels that start with #
<AlanBell> but we can beg for a bit of time and forgiveness as the group registration system isn't operational at the moment
 * Laney wibbles
<Myrtti> Laney: historically it was for your own good, if the Founder of the channel goes the winter way, then if the channel is not in the official namespace, and the channel reverts to freenode-staff, it has been somewhat troublesome to establish the proper ownership of the channel if the naming isn't clear and in the right namespace
<Myrtti> and it would make things a lot easier if you would have picked another name for it, for example #ubuntu-next-maint or #ubuntu-grumpy-maint or #ubuntu-groundhog-maint or whatever
<Myrtti> s/would make/would have made/
<Laney> wasn't me wot picked it.
<Laney> I guess AlanBell added the IRC council team wotsit to the access list though, so any bus factor concerns should be dealt with
<Myrtti> I wasn't talking about you personally, but about you as a collective and people running it
<Laney> probably, but most people aren't as well versed with the rules as you folk
<Myrtti> yes, I know, which is why it would have been nice if this channel and/or council would have been consulted before making the channel
<Myrtti> and this is my opinion personally
<Laney> So the reserved namespace is useful if you want to be able to take over channels for whatever reason
<Myrtti> yup
<Laney> but when it's registered properly then I don't see why the name matters
<AlanBell> Laney: it isn't the end of the world, but we try to keep things tidy and avoid extra work for ourselves and freenode, in this instance it helped us discover some stuff we should already have done really
<Laney> ok then
 * Laney fades away
<Laney> thanks for the help
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-13
<LoT> is the new -discuss channel going to be added here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IdleOne> it is a wiki
<IdleOne> add it :)
<LoT> IdleOne: i dont know who has governance, is it IRCC?
<IdleOne> when in doubt, yes. I suppose you could also put jussi down as contact.
<Pici> Just put the ircc
<IdleOne> or that
<LoT> added.
<guntbert> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages there should be a meta-package ubuntu-base, which is nowhere to be found. To whom should I talk about that? I don't want to edit the wiki right now.
<IdleOne> maybe jcastro
<guntbert> IdleOne: is that "jorge" who last edited the wiki page?
<IdleOne> it is
<guntbert> thanx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<kitties> hi, can you get ubottu back in #ubuntuforums please?
<kitties> Thanks
<IdleOne> AlanBell jussi tsimpson ^^
<IdleOne> kitties: someone will send her back ASAP
<kitties> Thanks IdleOne
<m4v> not sure what bot should go, I already sent ubottu once over there, but I think jussi sent ubot5 the other time.
<m4v> I wonder why the bots keep failing to stay in #ubuntuforums...
<IdleOne> not sure but yes, ubot5 it should be
<m4v> IdleOne: #ubuntuforums had ubottu afaik.
<IdleOne> I thought ubottu was for core channels only
<m4v> yeah, dunno. ubottu's log tells it was #ubuntuforums for a while.
<m4v> sorry, it was *in* #ubuntuforums for a while.
<IdleOne> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots should be ubot4 (missing) so ubot5
<m4v> yep
<IdleOne> can you make it join?
<m4v> nope :P
<IdleOne> lol
<m4v> I wonder why the bots are leaving #ubuntuforums, isn't it a bot friendly channel?
<jussi> ubot5: join #ubuntuforums
<ubot5> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> yeah yeah, shaddup
<jussi> IdleOne: m4v: I suspect its because the channel isnt in the config file, only joined manually.
<m4v> jussi: it should still remember the channel. Unless it didn't had a clean shutdown.
<jussi> m4v: yeah, thats entirely possible
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-14
<lubu> Hello.    Got a question about registering.  Anybody out and about tonight?
<lubu> The code I keep typing in from the Ubuntu wiki's keeps giving me a message saying UNKNOWN COMMAND, and I"m too new at this to understand what I'm typing wrong.
<lubu> back to the drawing board... just read above that this is not a support channel.  G'nite.
<Unit193> Registering with nickserv?
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  around?
<AlanBell> hi TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  available for a /query?
<AlanBell> sure
<TheLordOfTime> who manages ubot5's factoids?
<TheLordOfTime> the ops team, just like ubottu?
<Myrtti> why?
<Myrtti> by default it uses the same database as ubottu, but the sync might be lagging
<Myrtti> if I'm not gravely mistaken
<TheLordOfTime> Myrtti:  in #ubuntuforums the support factoid might be better suited to point to the beginners channel
<TheLordOfTime> instead of #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (for that specific channel)
<stlsaint> opps
<Myrtti> TheLordOfTime: I think I made a concious decision not to point to the beginners channel
<Myrtti> I can't remember what my reasoning was though
<IdleOne> I agree, #ubuntu is the better choice to send users, new or more experienced.
<IdleOne> pushing people to -beginners would be like saying you're a noob and we don't have time for you. IMHO
<IdleOne> besides isn't -beginners a team channel?
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne:  then users in the forums channel need to learn that
<IdleOne> if the people in the forums channel want to do support in -beginners they are welcome to
<IdleOne> but if they don't want to do any support the best choice would be to send them to the more active channel
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-15
<kitties> hi, can someone update the !unity factoid? It still says gnome-2 on it.
<kitties> on #ubuntuforums i mean
<AlanBell> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<AlanBell> I think that is still valid
<jussi> yep
<holstein> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, kitties said: !nginx is "a fast, light webserver similar to Apache. For help on setting up Nginx, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx"
<TheLordOfTime> lies
<TheLordOfTime> absolute lies
<Myrtti> !nginx
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, kitties said: !nginx is "a fast HTTP and mail proxy server. For help on setting up Nginx, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx"
<Myrtti> right
<kitties> ignore the first edit
<kitties> the one that just came in should be fine.
<TheLordOfTime> kitties:  or perhaps wait?
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, TheLordOfTime said: !nginx is <reply>Nginx is a free, open-source, high-performance HTTP server and reverse proxy, as well as an IMAP/POP3 proxy server.  It can be somewhat more light-weight than Apache, but can serve many similar functions.  For help on setting up Nginx, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx
<TheLordOfTime> lets see if that's any better :P
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-08
<Cheri703> anyone with ops in #ubuntu-women available to ban someone?
<Cheri703> I attempted a ! ops with no response
<genii> Cheri703: We saw the call in #ubuntu-ops but no one in there currently with ops in that channel :(
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> no one with universal anything?
<Cheri703> any freenode staff?
<Cheri703> or something?
<Cheri703> because...yeah
<genii> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<genii> ^
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> >_<
<genii> Cheri703: Hopefully someone responds soon.
<JoseeAntonioR> Cheri703: is the problem already solved?
<Cheri703> the person got kicked by the spambot
<Cheri703> but it'd be nice to set a ban
<Cheri703> nice/MUCH PREFERRED
<Cheri703> Byllida (cc5d3c28@gateway/web/freenode/ip.204.93.60.40) has quit
<Cheri703> that is the person
<fego> nice much /6
<Cheri703> I was just about to head to bed, anything else you need from me JoseeAntonioR?
<JoseeAntonioR> Cheri703: try joining #freenode and asking gry if possible, she's online right now
<Cheri703> ah, ok thanks
 * JoseeAntonioR is not an staffer... yet
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I don't want to broadcast the channel name because it seems like every time it is mentioned ANYWHERE we get an influx of trolls
<Cheri703> thanks for your help JoseeAntonioR, IdleOne came back :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC: hey guys, I'd like to ask for a cloak update with an exception, my current accountname is JoseeAntonioR but I'd like to get ubuntu/member/jose as a cloak, you think that may be possible?
<JoseeAntonioR> just in case you didn't get it, IRCC: hey guys, I'd like to ask for a cloak update with an exception, my current accountname is JoseeAntonioR but I'd like to get ubuntu/member/jose as a cloak, you think that may be possible?
<AlanBell> hi JoseeAntonioR, good question, we normally do account name, not sure if there is any particularly good reason though
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: I'll be using the nick jose from now on, it's just staff can't drop it as it's an accountname, but the nick is unused for 138+ weeks
<JoseeAntonioR> that means nick is expired, but the account isn't yet
<LjL> AlanBell: probably because that's what freenode does for unaffiliated cloak, but i believe you can override that "default"
<LjL> (as far as freenode is concerned, that is)
<JoseeAntonioR> LjL is right, actually what goes at the end of the cloak is a unique identifier :)
<LjL> JoseeAntonioR: wait, now staff won't drop unused nicknames that are the main nick for an account?
<JoseeAntonioR> LjL: yeah, if the account is still in use yes, as that would mean dropping the whole account :(
<LjL> ah makes sense if the account itself is in use i guess
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<LjL> have you asked the fellow if he can just drop it since he ain't using it?
<JoseeAntonioR> I tried several times with memoserv, but that isn't giving any results
<JoseeAntonioR> I only got to /nick to jose
<LjL> oh right, i guess freenode staff won't be telling you which nick he goes by nowadays :P
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: so, is the change likely to be approved?
<AlanBell> I have no objection in principal, but I would like to know what Pici and Tm_T and funkyHat_ and topyli think
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<Tm_T> AlanBell: I'm ok
<Pici> AlanBell: no issues here
<funkyHat> AlanBell: sounds fine to me too
<Pricey> LjL: AlanBell: Yeah, everything after 'ubuntu/' is up to you. I always wondered why we didn't do launchpad account name.
<Fuchs> it was debated a few times in the past
<Fuchs> also it won't work all the time, as accountnames do allow characters which are not allowed in cloaks
<Fuchs> (lolpad accountnames, that is)
<JoseeAntonioR> in that case, a randomly-generated code would have to be put in as the unique identifier
<JoseeAntonioR> as with unaffiliated
<Fuchs> no
<Fuchs> staff just has to replace them
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, well
<Fuchs> there is no need to add any random code. Cloaks are  1) not _actually_ forced to be unique, they just _should_ be unique 2) chances that two people with the same  (stripped off) name get both a cloak of the same project are very low  3) if it happens, it is the GCs fault anyway
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> so, just waiting on topyli's word
<AlanBell> its fine, I think we have covered the due diligence now :)
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/jose cloak please
 * Fuchs pokes Pricey with a piece of chocolate
<Pricey> AlanBell: Who for?
 * JoseeAntonioR :)
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: So you'll be using a nick that isn't registered to you and could technically be ghosted at any time?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: not a problem for me
<JoseeAntonioR> I *may* be able to get it at some point
<JoseeAntonioR> Pricey: got to handle it?
<AlanBell> Pricey: for JoseeAntonioR
<Pricey> AlanBell: All done.
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Pricey
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, Pricey! :)
<Pricey> JoseeAntonioR: No problem.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-10
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, bodhi_zazen said: !!!! bodhi.zazen is god
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-14
<Unit193> You may want to remove http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ from !offline as he had problems and couldn't make it for newer versions.
<LjL> Unit193, i still exist, you can prod me about that :P
<Unit193> LjL: Sorry, I remembered something about quantal+ that you couldn't figure out.
<Unit193> Sorry about that.
<LjL> Unit193: yeah, there was something wrong with the repositories, like some packages being listed twice or something, i don't remember exactly. i haven't looked at whether it's been fixed later though, so maybe it has
<Unit193> LjL: Again, sorry about that, not trying to bump it out.
<LjL> Unit193: no worries
<jo-erlend> The IRC/TermsOfService page doesn't mention #Lubuntu, but I guess it should?
<AlanBell> fixed :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> AlanBell, Malinux has already joined. We're waiting for RoyK. I've asked him to join. Are you ready?
<AlanBell> sure
<jo-erlend> Ok, so we're all here. Since I asked for this, I guess it makes sense if I start?
<AlanBell> sure, that would be great jo-erlend
<Malinux> I am ready too
<RoyK> go on
<jo-erlend> Let me first say that RoyK is a very valued member of our LoCo. That's not in question at all. He's been very helpful and has lots of knowledge.
<jo-erlend> There's been a lot of offtopic chatter in #Ubuntu-no, which is our main LoCo channel. In order to reduce that noise, RoyK tok initiative to open #Ubuntu-no-offtopic. This is a very good idea, and I've supported that all along.
<jo-erlend> RoyK has also been made a founder in #Ubuntu-no a while ago, with Malinux, Simira and myself as co-founders.
<jo-erlend> yesterday, however, there was an incident where RoyK started using very bad language towards Malinux because of some personal issue. I don't think the cause of that situation is relevant to us, since it's not been in any of Ubuntus channels or communities otherwise.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: a single incident and you removed my channel rights, goodie
<jo-erlend> RoyK also kicked Malinux several times, using "bitch" as a reason, threatened to ban her for no reason.
<RoyK> not several, twice
<RoyK> I was deeply upset
<RoyK> it won't happen again, she's on the ignore list now
<jo-erlend> I've told RoyK several times before that we don't kick people because of disagreements or personal conflicts, but that we try to keep a nice and friendly tone. Yesterday, I found it necessary to remove RoyK from the Founder-list and from access lists as it was about to turn into an "ops-war".
<RoyK> jo-erlend: no, you have not
<jo-erlend> I have logs.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: if you can document that, please do
<RoyK> jo-erlend: you never warned me before you removed me as a founder (and op)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: it was silent removal
<RoyK> jo-erlend: and you have never before talked to me about kicking people who misbehave
<AlanBell> ok, thanks RoyK and jo-erlend
<AlanBell> Malinux: what is your perspective on it?
<jo-erlend> That is true. I did that because of the way you were acting. When I told you about Ubuntu Code of Conduct, you asked if I had taken my pills, and asked if I was an Ubuntu Nazi, among other things. I was concerned that you might kill the channel and cause even more conflict.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: the ones I've given a kick are mathias, who also Malinux has given a kick, and lolcat, for one incident
<Malinux> personal conflicts should be outside of ubuntu and it's misbehaviour of op-rights to kick someone from ubuntu-no if there is an external conflict going on
<RoyK> Malinux: of course, but removing my ops from the channel because of a single incident is rather harsh
<RoyK> btw, it's a wee bit hard to sort out personal conflicts when one part doesn't reply at all :P
<RoyK> but then, let's leave that for later
<Malinux> I was kicked twice for not answering RoyKs personal attacks when he called me a bitch for several hours
<RoyK> uh
<RoyK> I think ms Malinux is overstating things here
<RoyK> I didn't spend hours calling her a bitch, I did it once
<AlanBell> which is more than zero, which would be a better number
<RoyK> AlanBell: we all make mistakes
<Malinux> bitch or how to translate sutrefitte. Dosen't matter if it was bitch og sutrefitte or whatever. It was bad language against me
<jo-erlend> Simira has been Founder of #Ubuntu-no since at least 2005. I've been for a few years. I've never seen this kind of behaviour in #Ubuntu-no before. What I want to accomplish, is two-fold: 1) that the LoCo contact has ability to admin as many of Ubuntu Norways resources as possible, in order to make it easier to step down gently. 2) To have stable governance.
<RoyK> and I'm sorry, Malinux, that I called you such a name
<jo-erlend> RoyK, you did spend hours calling her a bitch, which was one of the more innocent things you said...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nope
<RoyK> hey, guys, I was upset last night, it was a single incident, I regret it, but a general takeover is not the way to go
<jo-erlend> From my logs, it started at 19:00 UTC and you're still on it at 23:00UTC.
<ikonia> RoyK: it's not a single incident though
<RoyK> ikonia: it is
<ikonia> RoyK: I've had to speak to you MANY times about your language/attitude towards people in #ubuntu-server
<jo-erlend> RoyK, it's not about the conflict. It's how you reacted to it. Using bans, kicks, etc, proves you're not suited as a chanop in these channels.
<ikonia> you've had various short bans/mutes for it
<RoyK> ikonia: as in for a year ago or so?
<Malinux> the point is. such behavoiur is unacceptable for an channeloperator
<RoyK> ikonia: people change
<AlanBell> does anyone else have any questions or comments about this topic?
<AlanBell> anyone who hasn't yet spoken I mean
<ikonia> RoyK: yes, they do and can change, I fully agree, but this is true to form.
<RoyK> ikonia: when was it I was told to not use foul language at the oter channel?
<AlanBell> I really don't want to drag up stuff from other channels and times, it is interesting that previous conflict exists, but beyond that I don't want to go into details
<RoyK> Malinux: your opinions should be weighted, you and I have some sort of conflict, and you want to hurt me
<jo-erlend> I would also like to add that RoyK several times made it clear that he actively did not want #Ubuntu-no-offtopic to adhere to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. I explained that this was contrary to the terms of use for all channels in the Ubuntu name space. I provided links so that he could read up on those rules, but he ignored that and pretty much told me to mind my business.
<RoyK> AlanBell: as Malinux says, I may be a bad op a day or three during the year, but listening to her, after she found I was no friend of hers (for no obvious reason) maks it hard to weight her sayings too much
<Malinux> I haven't said anything and just ignored him because of this behavoiur
<AlanBell> so the reason we have operator access in channels in general is to provide a hostile environment to trolls, spammers and other people who want to disrupt what is going on, whilst providing a welcoming safe space for people who want to be constructive
<jo-erlend> If the access lists for #Ubuntu-no-offtopic is made to be identical to that of #Ubuntu-no, I think the situation will improve.
<RoyK> Malinux: wtf?
<RoyK> Malinux: behaviour? asking you why aren't you answering?
<AlanBell> it is pretty clear that everyone involved should be in the welcoming safe space side of the line
<RoyK> Malinux: we ate dinner a week ago or so, it was nice, but then, you just refused to reply to anything, makes things hard to understand
<RoyK> two weeks, perhaps
<RoyK> AlanBell: please see this as a conflict between me an Malinux and refuse to scrub me from the ACLs
<jo-erlend> If an op gets angry and abuses his or her privileges, that's bad, but it's a short-term situation that can be fixed by the founder(s). However, when a founder abuses his or her position, we end up in situations like these. That's even worse.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: it was a SINGLE INCIDENT
<jo-erlend> RoyK, well.. How do we know that another single incident doesn't compel you to delete the founders list and shut down the channel? This is not about you as a person or as a member of the community, but it is about your ability to act properly as a channel admin.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: that won't happen, sir
<RoyK> jo-erlend: you're overreacting, as part of Malinux's
<Malinux> RoyK: do you think this kind of behavoiur is acceptable because someone doesn't answer you on irc, facebook, sms and phone?
<jo-erlend> it won't happen if Simira and I are founders of #Ubuntu-no-offtopic. We know that from many years of experience.
<ikonia> RoyK: out of interest, would it be worth while leaving you on the access list but moving ownership to the ubuntu-no owners ?
<Malinux> isn't that overreacting?
<ikonia> RoyK: they are well known and could control the channel, thus assist you if any conflict comes up again ?
<ikonia> sort of a middle ground ?
<RoyK> I don't ned +F
<RoyK> but I hate people taking over a channel
<AlanBell> more importantly, all ops are there to make it a safe and welcoming space for everyone who wants to be involved
<RoyK> I do a lot of good work in those channels, and I should be respected for that
<jo-erlend> and you are..
<ikonia> RoyK: no-one said you don't assist well, quite the opposite
<ikonia> but that doesn't mean you can do what you want - as has been discussed many times
<RoyK> ikonia: I have abused my rights once, yesterday
<RoyK> after this conflict with Malinux
<RoyK> I hope she calls for a rest of it one day
<ikonia> RoyK: fully accept that, but as I've said, the "I'll do what I want" or "say what I want" approach is not uncommon, which is why I suggested a middle ground
<jo-erlend> We've also always had a culture where we don't stay opped, but only gain privileges when something specific needs to be done. Being an op is not supposed to be a status symbol of any kind. It's a responsibility, not a badge.
<AlanBell> if the conflict with Malinux is going to mean you are unable to commit to making it a welcoming space for everyone including Malinux, then that will be a problem
<RoyK> I'm welcoming her
<RoyK> even if she isn't answering that
<Malinux> I don't feeling very welcome when being called a bithc for hours :)
<RoyK> "for hours"
<RoyK> I feel ms Malinux has painted the devil on the walls for this incident
<jo-erlend> she hasn't. Actually, I was the one who went to her in order to see if I could somehow help to reduce the conflict.
<jo-erlend> she didn't respond in any way to your personal attacks.
<jo-erlend> at least, not to me or in any of our channels.
<Malinux> I haven't chatted with him in private either
<RoyK> perhaps it's easier to listen to a lady in her depths than listening to what's true
<ikonia> RoyK: the channel is logged
<AlanBell> whut
<ikonia> RoyK: so it's easy to see what happened,
<jo-erlend> at one point, Malinux asked about the current state of saucy, it being the last release before the next LTS. RoyK responded that if she asked him about things without being his friend, she would be kicked out of the channel. I understand that this is a special situation and all that, but it tells me RoyK can't be trusted with +F and I've suggested that at least we wait a while before reconsidering +o.
<RoyK> ikonia: I checked, I kicked Malinux once with the word "bitch". that word hasn't been used any other places
<ikonia> RoyK: ok, so there is a miss-understanding here, so perhaps pointing that out rather than attacking the issue because Malinux is a lady is a better approach
<RoyK> Malinux: so being called a "bitch" for hours, is highly overrated
<ikonia> RoyK: no problem, so maybe it's not the exact word "bitch" but feeling negative comments for hours is the issue, it's easy to clear up
<Tm_T> is this discussion now stuck to one incident or is the intention to discuss the bigger picture?
<ikonia> I think picking the detail apart won't change much, if anything it's making it look worse.
<Malinux> I was called bitch and sutrefitte (whinigbitch)
<RoyK> ikonia: no, we had a wee argument around 2100, and then something else happened at around midnight, at which time I did the kick
<jo-erlend> I agree, because actually, "bitch" was not among the worst things that were said.
<AlanBell> yeah, I want to look forward rather than backwards, and I am not getting a good feeling about RoyK's ability to regulate a welcoming environment at the moment
<RoyK> ok, please
<RoyK> I made a mistake last night
<Malinux> a mistake who lasted for several hours
<RoyK> I apologize, to Malinux and to whomever else
<RoyK> Malinux: no, it was two incidents, one at nine, one at twelve, check the logs
<jo-erlend> you know, removing you as a chanop and founder won't be punishment, but a necessary step in order to create a stable and safe environment.
<RoyK> as if
<Malinux> jo-erlend: agreed
<RoyK> yeah, let Malinux have the word, she's always right
<Malinux> this behaviour right now ilustrates jo-erlend's and ikonia's point
<jo-erlend> and as I've said before, I'm not saying you can't regain chanop status in time, but I would rather not have you as founder and I think you need some time to put this episode behind you before we reconsider chanopping you.
<AlanBell> ok, jo-erlend Malinux, RoyK thanks very much for coming to discuss this, I have to go cook dinner for the kids now, I will discuss this all with the other members of the IRCC later and we will decide on what actions to take
<AlanBell> thanks once again
<jo-erlend> thank you.
<Malinux> oki. thanks for your time AlanBell
<lolcat> Doh
<lolcat> Did I miss the ubunut-no drama here earlier?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-07
<MooDoo> morning all
<mhall119> can somebody here send meetingology to #ubuntu-us-fl please?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-08
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-09
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-10
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-11
<DaD> Lo all.. Any sysops maintaining Ubuntu 14.04LTS AMP stack servers?
<em> AlanBell: hey are you here?
<em> AlanBell: Hi, do you happen to be here yet?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-06
<george_e> Hi, according to the wiki <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks>, this is the place I'm supposed to ask for an Ubuntu member cloak.
<george_e> My Launchpad profile URL is https://launchpad.net/~george-edison55.
<hggdh> george_e: on it
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/george_e for george_e
<hggdh> george_e: your cloak will read george-e, no underscores allowed
<george_e> hggdh: cool, thanks!
<hggdh> george_e: you are all set
<george_e> hggdh: Thanks for the cloak!
<hggdh> george_e: thank *you* for your help with Ubuntu :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-08
<teward> anyone know who manages ubottu or the other ubots?
<Pici> teward: whats up?
<teward> Pici: rbasak wanted me to find out who manages ubottu, or figure out how we can get a bot into -server to handle Ubuntu Bug # posting, like Ubottu just did in -bugs
<Pici> teward: hrm.. it used to do it in there.  I'll take a look shortly
<teward> i proposed bringing in one of my other bots I use for it, and enable only that for the #ubuntu-server channel, but we don't need more than one operational bot
<teward> Pici: thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-10
<dendrobates> Hey are you guys still using the cloud server I set up for you a couple years ago
<dendrobates> I worked with Jussi to set it up
<dendrobates> Jussi01
<dendrobates> It has been compromised and rackspace is wanting it shutdown.
<MooDoo> morning all
<Unit193> What?  Really?
<Unit193> tsimpson, hggdh, Pici
<Unit193> dendrobates: Yes, ubottu and a couple clones are on it.
<Mikaela> meetingology too I believe, what happened to it? was it one of those not-installed security updates or did someone run something fishy or was some password bruteforced? and AlanBell should possibly also be pinged?
<dendrobates> Unit193: I need to shut it down.  Can you guys move those bots?
<Unit193> dendrobates: I don't have access, I pinged a few that do.
<dendrobates> Rackspace stopped providing it for free about a year ago, and I've been meaning to tell you guys
<Mikaela> 50 security updates
<dendrobates> it seems I still have an account.  The system is completely owned
<Unit193> That doesn't sound good..
<Mikaela> was it allowing password login and is there some reason for not at least having unattended-upgrades?
<dendrobates> I don't maintain the server, I just provided it.
<dendrobates> There are php processes running as user www-data out of /tmp/tmp
<dendrobates> this system is attacking others though.  We need to stop it ASAP
<dendrobates> Are you guys running postfix on there?
<dendrobates> and FTP?
<Unit193> jussi and tsimpson are the admins still.
<Mikaela> I know only about meetingology which I have successfully scped, but the logs are larger than I exppected and I am scping them too just in case they are missed. I don't know if it's end of the world if they are lost though
<dendrobates> Are you guys running any webservices on there?
<Unit193> ubottu.com
<Unit193> dendrobates: There's also a wordpress blog, but that's not as vital.
<dendrobates> If you guys remove all your data, I'll create a new vm for you, until you can find new hosting
<DJones> Isn't meetingology AlanBell's bot
<dendrobates> there are around 4k tcp connections on the box.  That seems excessive
<Mikaela> DJones: I have been administrating meetingology for some months
<DJones> ok, I thought alan still managed it
<Mikaela> they do, but I have been helping with it and enabling SASL, CertFP etc.
<Mikaela> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mikaela tells a little more
<Unit193> DJones: Yeah that's his bot, but it runs on ubottu's server as it is the official meetingbot.
<Unit193> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology after all.
<dendrobates> a php process is making connections out to thousands of http servers
<Unit193> Can you kill that and whack it out of /tmp?  Perhaps disable http/php for now until one of them comes online?
<dendrobates> I can kill it, but the box is owned
<Unit193> Besides email, I only have one way to contact either of them and he's not online.
<dendrobates> pid 1564 is the offending process
<dendrobates> I think I will kill wordpress when I do it
<popey> dendrobates: who has user accounts on the box?
<Mikaela> I think the accounts might be named after the bots that run on them and you must look at authorized_keys of users, but the only acount that I know surely of is meetingology
<popey> look for early numbered accounts in /etc/passwd, from 1000 upwards
<Mikaela> and ubottu unless there is spoofing
<Mikaela> popey: tsimpson, jussi, meetingology, rclark, ubottu, jpds, seeker, ljl, pici,nalioth, topyli, steev, m4v, sven, jaksa, quassel
<Mikaela> sudo:x:27:tsimpson,jussi,rclark,devel
<dendrobates> I think someone got into one of the web apps.
<dendrobates> I put busybox on and looked or hidden procs and files
<dendrobates> It seems fine.
<dendrobates> killing the apache2 service stopped all the outgoing connections
<popey> whats on there? the bots that we use to log and all the html / log files we serve up over http?
<dendrobates> I have no idea, but you guys need to get your data off ASAP
<Mikaela> at least ubottu and meetingology, possibly some other bots
<popey> dendrobates: sure, but first we need to find someone who has access
<popey> because I can't get the data off it.
<popey> (not having an account)
<Mikaela> do they happen to be on timezones that are currently sleeping?
<dendrobates> I have access.
<dendrobates> I can give anyone access
<AlanBell> o/ popey
<popey> hey AlanBell thanks
<popey> see scrollback, we have an issue with the ubotu server, dendrobates (who provided the box) has shut down the (probably owned) apache2 process
<popey> if rackspace shut it down we have no access to the historical logs or the bots.
<Mikaela> AlanBell: and I am running scp of meetingology, logs seem to take forever, meetingology itself is copied and also the authorized_keys
<AlanBell> thanks Mikaela
<AlanBell> just reading back . . .
<Mikaela> I should have started this with rsync so I could have moved to tethering which is 100Mbit/s and gotten it faster, but too late now probably and I never manage to be wise in advance
<popey> you can kill scp and run rsync instead, that's fine, it will carry on
<popey> (assuming you do it right)
<dendrobates> we have snapshots of the server, btw
<Mikaela> I will try, my command is "scp -r meetingology@ubottu.com:/home/meetingology meetingology/"
<AlanBell> so, there is the bantracker, the IRCC ticketing system (history is probably not that important)
<AlanBell> a wiki that isn't needed
<AlanBell> a pastebin that probably isn't needed
<Unit193> Well, wiki has plugin info, can be moved though.
<dendrobates> syslog was scrubbed, so we can assume root compromise
<AlanBell> eww
<Mikaela> rsync seems to be copying in different order, but I hope it will see the previously scped logs
<dendrobates> wtmp as well
<dendrobates> lol sshd is configured to allow root with no password: fixing
<Unit193> >_<
<Mikaela> "rsync says logs/", I hope it's just wondering what is already downloaded or what there is to download or something
<Mikaela> *rsync says "logs/"
<Mikaela> now it seems to download logs
 * AlanBell also grabs meetingology and /home/ubottu/ubottu
<Unit193> AlanBell: How large is that second one?
<AlanBell> 3.2G
<Mikaela> and meetingology is 7.1G so I could have tried downloading it forever with that copper connection
<AlanBell> there is an owncloud instance (no clue what is is for)
<AlanBell> several wordpress related things
<AlanBell> various abandonned projects I think
<ninnnu> Abandoned Wordpress, what could possibly go wrong..
<AlanBell> indeed, surprised it lasted as long as it did tbh!
<Mikaela> also 50 security upgrades requiring installation
 * AlanBell has 4.4G of stuff so far
<Mikaela> 3,7G
<AlanBell> 5.0G now :)
<Mikaela> how fast connection do you have?
<AlanBell> as fast as it wants to go :)
<Mikaela> I see
<AlanBell> I will do a speed test when it is finished, I am not sure how quick things are at the moment
<Mikaela> ok
<AlanBell> so, having salvaged anything of value, what happens next?
<AlanBell> udsbottu and the uds logs are there as well . . .
<Mikaela> putting it running somewhere else which is hopefully a little more secure, I hope. meetingology will be missed on Monday if not sooner http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars
<Mikaela> 5,5G of meetingology currently
<popey> how big was the box?
<popey> (useful data for looking for another one)
<Mikaela> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mikaela> /dev/xvda1       79G   70G  4.8G  94% /
<dendrobates> AlanBell: I will kill the vm when you are done.
<popey> dendrobates: how much ram does it have, how many cores?
<Unit193> AlanBell: Can you get a mysql dump?
<dendrobates> AlanBell: I can create another vm, but you have to find a new home, as  I can't fund it myself
<popey> thanks for funding it so far dendrobates !
<dendrobates> popey: 2GB, 2vcpu
<DJones> Presumably a clone of ubottu will need to be dropped into its channels once the vm is shut down
<DJones> Short term anyway until new hosting/vm is set up
<popey> thanks dendrobates
<AlanBell> Unit193: perhaps, any particular database you are looking for?
<AlanBell> there is even a sugarCRM instance kicking about on it!
<Unit193> Just thinking in terms of wiki, wp, etc, etc.
<dendrobates> let me know when you are done.
<AlanBell> well my downloads are done for now
<AlanBell> plenty of stuff I haven't got, and I have no idea what to do with the stuff I have, but it is acquired
<AlanBell> Unit193: I could get mysql stuff if I had a username/password for the interesting stuff
<benonsoftware> If the IRC team is wanting to find a new host/sponsor for a server, I'll be happy to pay for an instance on DigitalOcean or some other provider if you're interested.
<Mikaela> based on the current details it would be expensive on DigitalOcean
<Mikaela> but no idea about anything else either
<k1l_> is there a chance to get some (v)server from the canonical side?
<popey> The problem with hosting at Canonical is you get very limited access, and you're fighting for IS resource with everyone else.
<Unit193> ^
<popey> On your own box you have more control, but that also means you're more likely to get owned when nobody takes ownership :(
<Unit193> What on earth is taking all the storage on this one?
<popey> (I am not pointing fingers at anyone here btw) :)
<Mikaela> benonsoftware: looking at only HDD size, equivalent of ubottu.com at DigitalOcean would be 80$/month
<Mikaela> but RAM would be just $20, but that is half smaller HDD
<popey> Well, there's multiple things on that box.
<popey> It could be split up.
<popey> For example a logging bot which does just that - log to files - could well be hosted by canonical (possibly)
<popey> as I imagine it doesn't need a huge amount of intervention.
<popey> but something that needs a lot of TLC might be more problematic.
<Unit193> popey: ubuntulog is.
<Mikaela> with meetingology we need access to install things with python/pip to $HOME/.local and also access to cron or at least these things come to my mind
<Mikaela> being able to generate certificates (meetingology uses CertFP and SASL-ECDSA256-CHALLENGEAUTH) with openssl would also be nice, but that could also be done remotely and of course shell access.
<popey> It seems to me we shouldn't make any rash decisions or purchase any new hosting or anything until we have a concrete list of requirements.
<AlanBell> indeed
<popey> Given this isn't a major emergency (in that it's a bit of a bummer, but the project won't stop because of it)
<Unit193> AlanBell: BTW, going to run the bantracker by chance?
<popey> Might be worthy of a discussion over the weekend on the community team and/or irc team list
<AlanBell> Unit193: I don't know how
<Mikaela> are those lists open to everyone and if yes, where?
<popey> yes, both are
<popey> on lists.ubuntu.com
<dendrobates> I'll setup a new vm for the time being.
<popey> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<popey> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-community-team
<popey> probably only needs to go on one list, and -irc is probably the right one?
<dendrobates> if you guys want it
<Mikaela> thanks
<popey> What's the most urgent thing we're missing?
<popey> (from that box being dead)
<Unit193> dendrobates: I'm sure tsimpson will until a plan is made.
<dendrobates> I'll be back in an hour to check on progress
<AlanBell> popey: hard to assess the most urgent, there is paste prevention, meeting notes and the ban tracker/factoid stuff which will all be noticed at some point
<AlanBell> along with the USDbottu stuff which will be noticed when there is a UDS
<Unit193> I'll be going in 28 minutes, will need to know if I should pop ubot93 in.
<AlanBell> it would all fit perfectly cheerfully on one of these https://www.hetzner.de/de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vx6
<AlanBell> and I could in theory offer a VM on the side of one of my systems, but I am a little reluctant as it has already been a target
<popey> you wouldn't put wordpress / sugarcrm / everything else php on it though?
<AlanBell> nope
<popey> so would be way less of a target
<AlanBell> yeah, that is true
<popey> Shall we co-draft a mail in etherpad to -irc?
<AlanBell> good plan, but I have to pop out now
<popey> ok
<Unit193> FWIW, Drone` isn't on that server, only unopaste.
<Mikaela> unopaste was under meetingology
<DJones> Unit193: Is it worth putting ubot93 in, but leaving it muted, that way it won't be responding to factoids and can just be unmuted if ubottu does drop out
<Unit193> DJones: Only issue with that is if someone kicks with a factoid, or uses !foo > nick
<DJones> Then somebody can just unmute rather than having to wait for you to return to be able to put ubot93 in
<DJones> True, I did wonder about that
<Unit193> And fwiw, tsimp is an admin in that bot.
<AlanBell> I think some people were using it for irssi/quassle core as well
<Unit193> Yes, quasselcore.
<dendrobates> I'm back.  have you finished moving data?
<dendrobates> popey: what is the status?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855670/ was what you missed
<popey> I don't know if AlanBell Mikaela have grabbed all they can...
<Mikaela> I have meetingology & logs and I think AlanBell got meetingology & ubottu, no idea about mysql etc.
<dendrobates> do you want me to create a new vm?
<dendrobates> someone can email me an ssh key and go to town
<dendrobates> I can leave the old one up, until you are have everything setup
<AlanBell> dendrobates: what is the cost situation here?
<AlanBell> are you being charged for this?
<dendrobates> yes
<dendrobates> it's less than $100/mo
<dendrobates> pennies an hour
<dendrobates> but over years, it adds up, but a few months is ok
<AlanBell> indeed, I think it would be good to pause for a bit and decide on a long term home
<AlanBell> don't really want to move things twice
<dendrobates> the other option is to ask rackspace for free hosting.  I think they will probably say yes
<dendrobates> then the vms could be moved
<dendrobates> or hp
<AlanBell> ok, so clean rebuild, then we have something that can be a bit portable?
<dendrobates> hopefully
<dendrobates> anyway I need to work.  Do you guys know how to reach me?  I'm not in IRC much anymore
<Mikaela> email address could be made visible to /ns info dendrobates with /ns set hidemail off
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~dendrobates
 * AlanBell spots ways to reach dendrobates :)
<Mikaela> (or /msg nickserv...)
<dendrobates> my handle is the same on twitter and github and ubuntu.com
<dendrobates> someone email me a public key and I'll get e new server up
<Pici> ubot5: join #ubuntu-server
<ubot5> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teward> bot fail?
<Mikaela> Encyclopedia fail, I would say
<Mikaela> it won't separate what commands are meant to it, what to bot and join doesn't provide feedback on successful joins
<Unit193> Pici: tsimpso seems to respond faster via email nowdays, if you haven't emailed yet.
<Pici> I've copied mostly everything to a new vps, I'll working on configuring it later
<Unit193> Well, if you need any assist, I'm around.
<Unit193> Uh oh.
<teward> Unit193: Pici: I was about to say... :)
<Unit193> ...Say that it is taco time?
<Pici> just doing some testing ;)
<Pici> Unit193: where is drone running out of? ubottu.com as well?
<Unit193> Pici: unit193.net
<Pici> good
<Unit193> I offered to move it off my stuff, or whatever you want with it.
<Pici> well it not being on ubottu.com means one less thing for me to worry about
<Unit193> yep.
<Unit193> kubot is there, no?
<teward> Unit193: no, it's not taco tuesday.  I was gonna say it's peanut butter jelly time, but i'm trying not to be a smartass here xD
<Unit193> Pici: Oh hey, if you do move it over there's some script that copies ubuntu.db (factoid db) to a location other bots can rsync from, this is vital to ubot93.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-11
<Pici> fyi, I'm out of town for a few days. I'm off from work on Monday, so I'll try to get the new ubottu up and running then
<Mikaela> AlanBell: what is the situation with meetingology?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-15
<latemus> hey, im banned on ubuntu can i do an unban please
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-11
<Unit193> popey: And the forward is set, you may want to check the topic.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-12
<Unit193> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Unit193> Hrm...
<popey> Unit193: thanks, i changed the link on that web page
<Unit193> Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2018-07-13
<blackflow> Hello. How does one effectively recommend a factoid for ubottu. Should I open a bug report? It's missing one for 'snap(s)'.
<Unit193> Usually you just !snap is <reply> Snaps are strange new packaging that in some ways are like flatpaks, they are available in the usual Software Center too.   While trying not to sound like an advertisement.
<Unit193> (Then, !snaps is <alias> snap)
<blackflow> I did that a few times in the past month or two, but I don't know if that was seen and acknowledged.
<Unit193> Then ubottu should have said "Thanks for your suggestion, it's been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops" (And I don't remember seeing it, but my brain tends to filter snaps out)
<blackflow> Unit193: that's why I'm asking what's the _effective_ way to recommend a factoid :)  from what I learn, doing it through the bot requires someone to see it at that moment and react....
<blackflow> so, LP bug against ubuntu-bots ?
<Unit193> I would think that'd be one of the least effective methods.
<Unit193> Where did you do it and did you get a PM from ubottu like what I stated above?
<blackflow> yes the bot did respond
<Unit193> 06/#ubuntu-ops.2018-06-10.log:09:23:55 <+ubottu> In ubottu, blackflow said: !snap is Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Unit193> I see.
<blackflow> yah, that'd be it :)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-11
<RikMills> quick :)
<Pricey> RikMills: Just think of all you could have gotten away with...
<Pricey> RikMills: And instead, you decided only to call me such a filthy name.
<ubot5> greg__ called the ops in #ubuntu-packaging ()
<teward> ^ i think that was abuse-of-command
<teward> nevermind, just an ops call without any details :p
 * dax grumbles about PM spammers
 * teward gives dax some tea
 * teward then disables PMs globally and solves that problem instantly
<dax> i'd grumble about how i'm generally advised to not set umode +g on myself too, except these PM spammers seem to ignore freenode/staff/* cloaked users ;)
<teward> dax: are these 'spammers' registered?
<dax> (unless i've just been lucky so far)
<teward> 'cause I just use +R and never get that spam lol
<dax> teward: today's weren't, but recent ones have been, but i'm not sure if same person or different
<teward> just disable PMs globally in the IRCd, it'll solve the problem xD
<teward> *shot*
<dax> lol. we set +R by default on connect during the worst of it a year or two ago. it did indeed mostly solve the problem ;)
<RhinosF1> Dax, does Freenode have a shared channel pm only?
<dax> RhinosF1: no
<RhinosF1> Dax: k , I also use that on another network
<teward> dax: forcing a blood sacrifice on every registration would also help to stem the problem of spammy regs
<teward> :P
<teward> just saying.
<wxl> is ubot93 brokeded?
<Unit193> No?
<hggdh> broakered?
<wxl> i just issued a factoid to which it didn't respond to in the channel but did in a msg
<Unit193> Seems fine to me.
<genii> Isn't that the default behaviour if other bots in the channel take precedence?
<Unit193> It's what happens if you call too many things at once, or call the factoid twice in a short duration.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-12
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, Eickmeyer said: !bug is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - Please do not use this to report bugs against packages acquired from PPAs, contact that !ppa owner. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
